

Amazon staff punished for being ill - riklomas
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/retailing/article5337770.ece

======
tholder
This is quite shocking. I thought better of Amazon.

------
pclark
whats that thing about two sides to every story..?

